# Luminus CSM-360-W?



## COAST (Mar 29, 2010)

I saw this while on the site..... What about this??? And why arent lights incorporating this SWEET LED in their lights?? 

http://www.luminus.com/content1520


----------



## space-time (Mar 29, 2010)

Interesting part! 11.0 v - 17.6 v forward voltage, from the data sheet.


----------



## pepko (Mar 30, 2010)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/262788


----------



## Th232 (Mar 30, 2010)

As per pepko's link, it is used in a couple of big lights (great mod BTW!).

You don't see it in anything smaller because you'll only see the benefits if you have a battery pack capable of delivering such a large amount of power (in his link, pepko calculated 78 W being delivered), which most lights are incapable of delivering. I expect that's why he used a 5D mag and not a 1 or 2x CR123A light.

For the levels generally delivered by a more pocketable light, say around 1-1.5A, I'm under the impression that an XP-G will be much more efficient.


----------



## space-time (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh I see - the CSM-360 is Luminus' version of a (quad die) MC-E. The higher Vf probably comes from the 4 dies in series.

pepko: your light is awesome! :bow:


----------



## pepko (Mar 30, 2010)

space-time said:


> Oh I see - the CSM-360 is Luminus' version of a (quad die) MC-E. The higher Vf probably comes from the 4 dies in series.
> 
> pepko: your light is awesome! :bow:



... but CSM-360 has 4x 9mm2 die and MC-E has only 4x 1mm2 die ...


----------



## mds82 (Mar 30, 2010)

have you looked at the size of it though? its huge


----------



## space-time (Mar 30, 2010)

pepko said:


> ... but CSM-360 has 4x 9mm2 die and MC-E has only 4x 1mm2 die ...



Exactly - essentially four SST-90s in the CSM-360 as opposed to essentially 4 XP-Es in the (Cree) MC-E. Its like a scaled-up MC-E!


----------



## moviles (Mar 30, 2010)

pepko said:


> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/262788



 :twothumbs


----------



## COAST (Mar 30, 2010)

Holy crap! I wonder if there is a suitable smooth reflector for that. I wanna see how far that thing'll throw


----------



## rayman (Mar 30, 2010)

Probably not very far as it is a quad-die emitter. A flashlight with this emitter is more a flood light than a thrower. But with this amount of light you will surely 'overflood' some throwers .

rayman


----------



## csshih (Mar 30, 2010)

by the way, the LED itself is ~$200 ish.


----------



## COAST (Mar 30, 2010)

..... Wow. Thanks Craig. I was just going to ask how much these things are. You read my mind!


----------



## okarina (Mar 31, 2010)

The CSM-360 is a quad die LED. It has 4 SST-90 in series.

In the specifications Luminus say, that this LED produces more than 6000 lumen @ 6.5A. But wait a minute. It has 4 SST-90, and we know that SST-90's can be easily driven @ 11A where they produce more than 2500 lumen.

So the Luminus don't say it, but you can trust, CSM-360 can be driven at 9-11A easily with an output of 10.000 lumens 

The hard point is to cool that monster and to get a good reflector for it... 

Another thing: Battery


----------



## IMSabbel (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, cooling would be no problem if you put in a decent Heatsink / Fan combination.

You sacrifice Waterproofness, but such a light would not really be EDC anyways...


----------



## COAST (Apr 1, 2010)

Yeah, sooo expensive..... :duh2:


----------



## pepko (Apr 3, 2010)

okarina said:


> So the Luminus don't say it, but you can trust, CSM-360 can be driven at 9-11A easily with an output of 10.000 lumens



i don't think so ... 9-11A is too high ... at 9A current you need to cool 130W of power ... it is unable without BIG heatsink and BIG fan ... if led die junction temperature exceed 100C, relative flux decrease to 85% nominal flux ... and so 10.000lumens is unable to reach ... absolute max can be 8.000lumens with BIG active fan cooling ...

you can see my graph with CBM-360 and current-flux dependence here 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3291029&postcount=21


----------

